# How thick of glass for tank



## Brandonl87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Going to build a plywood glass tank, its going to be 6ft x 1 1/2ft x 2ft tall. Practice to try this out how thick of glass would i need for the front? Also blackjack is a brand of black rubber waterproof sealer would that work?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

if you go a extra 3 inches wide and make it 18 inch wide your looking at a 150 gallon tank and my 150 gallon tank has a glass of 5/8inch thick.soo theres a start for you good luck


----------



## Brandonl87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Anyone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brandonl87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Well..ordered 1/2 think plate glass
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

The actual cost saving really comes into play on tanks over 200g.

There is not a whole lot of difference by the time you have got everything to start building the tank.

Please make sure that you have someone look at where the tank is going and make sure the area is structurally sound to take the weight of the tank. A 150g will weigh in excess of 1800lbs when filled with water.

Make it 72"x24"x25" and you have a standard 180g tank.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Tazman said:


> The actual cost saving really comes into play on tanks over 200g.
> 
> There is not a whole lot of difference by the time you have got everything to start building the tank.
> 
> ...


i agree with him.but i dont think the glass you ordered is thick enough for a 180 maybe a 150.but i am basing this off the glass on my 150.the glass on my 150 is 5/8 thick.thats bigger than ur 1/2 and my tank still bows a bit.id stick to a wide 150 gallon .well good luck tho.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I would have ordered Starphire Glass also, its much clearer than typical glass.
Aquarium Fish Tank Build Aquariums


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

92smokeaccord said:


> i agree with him.but i dont think the glass you ordered is thick enough for a 180 maybe a 150.but i am basing this off the glass on my 150.the glass on my 150 is 5/8 thick.thats bigger than ur 1/2 and my tank still bows a bit.id stick to a wide 150 gallon .well good luck tho.


 Still bows? Your cross brace broken?


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Still bows? Your cross brace broken?


there is no brace the glass is thicker than spec.i have a full glass top.same as my 125.they are older style tanks.my 125 has 1/2 thick glass and my 150 has 5/8..also the way it was made was,the front glasses are sorta bowed in ward and bows out when water is in it to a sorta straight glass.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

this message was ment for another thread.sorry


----------



## Stoke88 (Nov 14, 2011)

If you're building your own custom tank why wouldn't you do it in acrylic?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Stoke88 said:


> If you're building your own custom tank why wouldn't you do it in acrylic?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


To easily scratched. Every 10 years or earlier you have to tear down the tank to buff out all the internal scratches.


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Wait you are building a fishtank with plywood, that is a no no its okay for reptiles but not for holding water. The wood will rot


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Bacon Is Good said:


> Wait you are building a fishtank with plywood, that is a no no its okay for reptiles but not for holding water. The wood will rot


 
Feature Article: Building a Plywood Aquarium — Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Now I feel stupid


----------



## Brandonl87 (Jan 15, 2012)

I actually abandoned the project for now and and went with a 125g glass tank. although i have the plywood tank built with a stand in my garage just needs a piece of glass for the front. just glass is not cheap and no money to finish that just yet.


----------



## corwinlame (Sep 4, 2012)

Well, the water level has a much higher effect on the glass than the size of the glass. According to me, Up to 20" (51cm) high - 6mm is better than other size.


----------

